# Martin Firecat? Good or Bad



## rocklocker2 (Feb 12, 2007)

*firecat*

i shoot with a guy who has one.he loves their warrenty as he is on his 6th set of limbs.the bottom one keeps breaking where it meets the riser and they keep replacing it.good luck


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

I've had 2 Firecats. And have never, ever had a problem with them :nono: Very fast, smooth bow. Couldn't ask for a better 3D or hunting rig. And the customer service is awesome! 
Good luck on your decision. And know that only you can decide on what bow is the one for you. 

Dee


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

rocklocker2 said:


> i shoot with a guy who has one.he loves their warrenty as he is on his 6th set of limbs.the bottom one keeps breaking where it meets the riser and they keep replacing it.good luck


I have heard of a couple of other limb issues with them here on AT. Local pro shop say's there customer service is second to none. Don't know if that's much help, but it's the best I can do. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I liked mine. I traded it for an Elite but that was for personal issue with a pro shop. It was fast forgiving and an excellent bow overall. I got 290 out of it with it setup at 65lbs 27" draw and 320 grain arrow. 375 at 58 lbs 27" draw 361 grain arrow.


----------



## PAkilla86 (Mar 17, 2009)

Love mine best bow ive ever shot


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i love them. i cant wait to get mine this summer. ive been waiting for ever to buy one.


----------



## pchunterpa (Sep 28, 2007)

I have an 08 and love it. very smooth and fast. I haven't had any problems with the limbs or it overall. best bow imo for the price.


----------



## ponchbuster (Apr 23, 2009)

I don't know about the Firecat, but my friend just bought the Martin Cheetah a few months back and he also had to have limbs replaced. Just something to think about. It may be an overall problem that Matin is having with the limbs on all their bows fron time to time.


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

I have FireCat, probably the best bow i've had. Had an issue with limbs, fixed by second to none customer service. 
Did i mention it's a fast bow? Super adjustable?


----------

